#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  countdown

## FiëstaLj

Nog 20 dagen mensen !

----------


## DJP-BIM

en dan?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Nog 20 dagen mensen !




Yeah! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## MSSS

Ligt het nou aan mij of mis ik wat?

----------


## Robert

Zal ik het maar zeggen?

Dinsdag 27 juli om 20.30 u.
Kermis: Optreden TOUCH OF JOY
In kiosk voor de Basiliek
Centrum te scherpenheuvel.
Vrije Toegang.

----------


## djbirdie

Touch of joy... WTF?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Idd, leg uit...

Moet het een of ander groot spectakel worden, of mag FiëstaLJ daar toevallig ff werken. Touch Of Joy zegt me vaag wat, maar weet niet meer waarvan.

Eén ding is cker: Robbert en Fiësta houden t wel spannend [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik hou wel van beetje spanning..

Maar het heeft weinig tot niks met een basiliek te maken...

----------


## axs

Xan die dag er ook zijn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFlo

Nu nog 19 dagen :Big Grin: 

groeten

floris

----------


## pro`d`user

Oh ja dat is in die streek heel wat he, wel is van
gehoord. :Wink:  JAlalala, nog 19 dagen.
Jongens, blijf raden, don't give up. [8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zijn dit ze???

O nee he, nu heb ik t verpest [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
(leuk om te zien iig, de vrouwelijke 50% van het duo dan  :Wink:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ik snap nie wat hier zo speciaal aan is...
hier in de buurt staat er wel elk weekend zo'n groepje op te treden.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Zijn dit ze???
> 
> O nee he, nu heb ik t verpest []
> (leuk om te zien iig, de vrouwelijke 50% van het duo dan



Dat is idd Touch of Joy (sergio en sandy)
Die vrouwelijke helft is trouwens dit jaar onder de naam Xandee gaan deelnemen aan het eurosongfestival... het resultaat... tja

Maar dit heeft niks te maken met hetgene wat binnen 19 dagen te gebeuren staat  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Tenzij Tijs nog wat geregeld krijgt?  :Wink:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Zijn dit ze???
> 
> O nee he, nu heb ik t verpest []
> (leuk om te zien iig, de vrouwelijke 50% van het duo dan



Dat is idd Touch of Joy (sergio en sandy)
Die vrouwelijke helft is trouwens dit jaar onder de naam Xandee gaan deelnemen aan het eurosongfestival... het resultaat... tja

Maar dit heeft niks te maken met hetgene wat binnen 19 dagen te gebeuren staat  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Tenzij Tijs nog wat geregeld krijgt?  :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Gaat ie niet gewoon op vakantie zoals iedereen?  :Smile:

----------


## pro`d`user

Ja kan ook, of ze hebben Joy uitgenodigd om hun alle te plezieren.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Ja kan ook, of ze hebben Joy uitgenodigd om hun alle te plezieren.



joy?

Tijs??? Hadden we daar geen andere afspraken over?

----------


## DeMennooos

Kan nooit moeilijk zijn Axs en Tijs kennende.

Het zal wel eten, ne*ken, eten en weer ne*ken zijn.
Of ne*ken eten ne*ken  :Big Grin: 

En dat eten zal wel een BBQ zijn [8D]

----------


## moderator

voorlopig eerst nog 19 nachtjes :Big Grin:

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Nog <s>20</s> 19 dagen mensen !



Wordt dan je vriendin 15?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Is 't ne*ken? Wanneer?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Jaja nog maar 19 dagen... ben al heftig aant sparen... en wat ik aant sparen ben ?? ja gok maar  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> ...



Allemaal 10 euro bijdoen voor de callgirl toch ?

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Jaja nog maar 19 dagen... ben al heftig aant sparen... en wat ik aant sparen ben ?? ja gok maar



pff..19 dagen niet rukken natuurlijk  :Big Grin:  :Smile: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



10x10 euro is nog maar 100 euri...
En voor een lowbudget oplossing ben ik ook niet te vinden

----------


## Radar

Normaal doe je het al voor 10 euro AXS!

----------


## B-there

He Ties,

Heeft het iets met licht te maken en een band?

Grz

Bart

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> He Ties,
> 
> Heeft het iets met licht te maken en een band?



One thing is for sure... you will not b-there  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## pro`d`user

:Big Grin: 

Dacht ook aan die band.. ben wel benieuwd wat het is [:P]

----------


## B-there

> citaat:One thing is for sure... you will not b-there



And you know.. I don't care. :Big Grin: [8D]

Denk trouwens dat ik het al weet.. :Smile: 


Grz

B

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:One thing is for sure... you will not b-there
> ...



Ben er heel zeker van  :Big Grin: 






> citaat:
> Denk trouwens dat ik het al weet..



Dat zou nog weleens kunnen tegenvallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## erik_gj

mag ik een klinker kopen?

----------


## DjFlo

Hoeveel hulplijnen hebben we :Smile: 

groeten

floris

----------


## Gast1401081

loopt al weer mooi tegen de 18 dagen aan ondertussen

----------


## sis

> citaat:[i]
> Dat is idd Touch of Joy (sergio en sandy)
> Die vrouwelijke helft is trouwens dit jaar onder de naam Xandee gaan deelnemen aan het eurosongfestival... het resultaat... tja



Tja, resultaat was bedroevend , behalve haar naaktreportage, dat is stukken beter [^]
fotookes heb ik op mijn harde schijf  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
sis

----------


## pro`d`user

Volgens mij heeft sis ze zelfs als bureaubladachtergrond.

----------


## moderator

*18 nachies!*

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> *18 nachies!*



[^][^][^]

Ondertussen gaan de voorbereiding gewoon verder!
Ik zie net dat het goed geregend heeft! goed zo [8D]

----------


## lifesound

oeioeioei .... dat loopt daar hééééélemaal fout ....[8D]

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:[i]
> ...



Nou! Waar wacht je op,... of effe mailen of gewoon posten [:P]
Maar ehmmmm,... denk dat ik de gok erop ga wagen om effe langs te wippen  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Ben ik de enige die sterk het vermoeden heeft dat dit werkelijk nergens over gaat ??? :Big Grin: [^]

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> ...



stuur me even een mailtje , dan stuur ik er eentje terug  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

haha, hij is nu al aan het sparen, om haar te betalen voor n kusje op de wang....

Of wordt je over 17dagen pappa???

----------


## MC Party

Volgens mij gingen ze trio doen in de wallen en zou het salaris over 18 dagen op de rekening staan. :Big Grin:

----------


## pro`d`user

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ben ik de enige die sterk het vermoeden heeft dat dit werkelijk nergens over gaat ???[^]



Erg nuttig is het in ieder geval niet!

Volgens mij wordt ie over 18 daagjes vrouw...

----------


## vasco

Mag je dan weer een keer van je vrouwtje?

 :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## djbirdie

nou, ik ga er niet over in zitten, hoor t over 18 dagen wel  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

of zetten ze er over 18 dagen een piemeltje aan...??

----------


## sis

Xandee heeft succes
al 10 mailtjes gehad vandaag  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## FiëstaLj

Poeh mag wel es beter weer worden... op deze manier kon alles nog wel es "in het water" vallen..

Enne blijven raden jongens ! jullie zijn er nog lang niet !

BTW... NOG 18 NACHTJES !!!!

----------


## pro`d`user

Te land ter zee en in de lucht?... ik kan niet tegen mn verlies [:P]

----------


## Koszmo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Te land ter zee en in de lucht?...



Met je as over de plas?

----------


## DjFlo

Ja mense inmiddels over 17 dagen is het zover (al zou ik niet weten wat)

groeten

floris

----------


## axs

NOG .... 17 DAGEN!

Allelujah!

We kijken er met verschillende mensen weer naar uit  :Big Grin:

----------


## B-there

Oke.. 27 juli gaat het gebeuren.

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> Oke.. 27 juli gaat het gebeuren.



Goed gerekend!

----------


## FiëstaLj

de 27e alweer ?? poeh poeh... tijd vliegt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iko

*Nog 16!!!* [ :Embarrassment: )]

Begin er al zin in te krijge [8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik merk t  :Wink: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> Oke.. 27 juli gaat het gebeuren.
> ...



Moet je ook nog andere dingen van Xandee berekenen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] (hint: cyclus)

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Ik merk t 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ik moet 1 nachtje overslaan...
Ik heb me trouwens gisterenavond al een beetje voorbereid!
En ik moet zeggen Tijs...het beviel me wel!

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> ...



Ik loop al het hele weekend in de gepaste kledij rond... en idd bevalt goed... alleen beetje fris af en toe

----------


## AH

Overmorgen nog 2 dagen, en dan is het alweer weekend[ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AH_
> 
> Overmorgen nog 2 dagen, en dan is het alweer weekend[)][)][)]



Dit is nu echt niet de plaats en het momemt om off-topic te gaan lullen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

En waar gaan de jongens naartoe op vakantie?

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> En waar gaan de jongens naartoe op vakantie?



Wie heeft het over vakantie ?? [:S]

----------


## Dropsen

Dan zijn ze van plan om met z'n allen hun eerste biertje te gaan nuttigen!

----------


## moderator

eerste en zeker niet de enige!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ons een beetje warm maken met iets waar we hoogst waarschijnlijk niks mee te maken krijgen... bahbah, zielig hoor [:P]

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> ...



Shit verkeerd gegokt...

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> *de wens is de vader van mijn gedachten .... (5 maart 1773)*

----------


## Radar

Doe ff een 8 cijfer coordinaat.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik blijf erbij dat ze dan eindelijk een hard botje in hun piemeltje krijgen, ofzo.

----------


## Dropsen

Hoeveel dagen is het inmiddels nog?

Zeg, makker, ben je zwanger? [} :Smile: ]

----------


## techniekmoderator

Slapen doe ik niet meer, nog maar 14 dagen

----------


## lichtmoderator

zwanger...


het lijkt alleen maar zo!
Laten we hopen dat dat er niet van komt  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## johan L.

gaan we dan weer een "grote" iko mummie maken?

----------


## Radar

Zwanger? Werpen? Iko?
We gaan dwerg werpen.
Komt Iko ook?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

[schud zijn hoofd][V]
Je bent eens wat langer afwezig van het forum en dan krijg je dit....[B)][B)]

WAAAR GAAT DIT IN HEMELSNAAM OVER ??? 

[?][?][?]

----------


## MSSS

Goede vraag  :Wink:  waar al veel mensen zich mee bezig hebben gehouden. Ik denk dat we het antwoord vanzelf wel krijgen...

----------


## AH

Hoe veel dagen nog ????

----------


## MC Party

precies 7 dagen minder dan vorige week om deze tijd  :Smile:

----------


## djbirdie

nog 13...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik zeg: slotje [:P]

----------


## moderator

Ik zeg: echt niet! :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

13 is een ongeluksgetal, zouden ze het opgeven? [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## AH

Shit nog 13 dagen[} :Smile: ], dan kan ik niet want dan heb ik een begrafenis !!!

----------


## Fritz

De humor viert hier in ieder geval hoogtij [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Dropsen

Over 13 dagen is ie uitgerekend (ik zei tog dattie zwanger was)[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Ik zeg: echt niet!



Ook ik zeg... echt niet!

----------


## vasco

Ik denk dat ik de 27e maar weer eens kom kijken naar de ontknoping van dit hele verhaal  :Big Grin:

----------


## AH

Kunnen ze het niet een dag uitstellen??

----------


## lve

't valt me op dat veel moderators er weet van hebben, dan moeten we denk ik niet ver zoeken van het forum of de shop.

Mijn gok is dat het forum een update krijgt of dat het tien-jarig jubileum is afgelopen.

Groeten,
Laurens

----------


## dokter dB

ja shit ik kan niet de 27e, dan mis ik wel die griezel op die motor... en die verlopen strijkplank... die gast zal trouwens wel een siliconenspray in zn broek hebben  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AH

Ik zeg toch uitstellen, DB kan ook al niet (moet waarschijnlijk ook naar die begrafenis)

----------


## lichtmoderator

Nog 14 nachtjes slapen... of toch proberen te slapen!

----------


## AH

Helemaal top kan ik er ook heen

ik wilde eerst met de motor maar ga nu toch maar op de fiets. :Big Grin: 
kunnen we ook nog een biertje drinken.

----------


## AH

hey mod ik dacht dat het uitgesteld was

----------


## moderator

klopt het wordt de 28e...
maar de lichtmod slaat nog wel eens een nachtje over...
die heeft aantal nachten droog bgestaan en die schade moet worden ingehaald...

----------


## ronny

wordt het dan een soort van moderatoren bijeenkomst? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
uiteraard met de nodige drank,eten, vrouwen,...  :Big Grin: 


mvg
ronny

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> wordt het dan een soort van moderatoren bijeenkomst?
> uiteraard met de nodige drank,eten, vrouwen,...



Dat laatste lijkt me wel een optie om in overweging te nemen [8D]

----------


## moderator

maar dan had ik er wel meer vanaf geweten....

----------


## Drive inn tnt

???????????????????????

----------


## Gast1401081

heb ff gecheckt, maar volle maan is pas de 31e, dus dat gaat ook niet door.

Heeft dus iets te maken met het kapsel van Ome Ralph, ofzo, iets, dergelijks..

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Eeeh dus als ik het goed begrijp moet de lichtmod een nachtje overslaan omdat deze droogstaat? Oftewel, er is in ieder geval niks te zuipen. Dan is het al niet meer interessant.

----------


## DJ.T

Forummeeting!!!!
En waar gaat het deze keer heen heren?
Ik bedoel als er al een paar ''geoefend'' hebben is er toch weinig ander keus?
Ik denk dat ik wel heel warm zit of niet?

----------


## sis

gaat dit over licht en geluid ??? [xx(]
sis

----------


## techniekmoderator

Moddereters bijeenkomst zonder drank?
'k dag 't nie!.

----------


## Gast1401081

Tis nog geen stamppot tijd, alhoewel de nieuwe brouwerij nu officieel draait.......

dus das t ook nie...

----------


## Dropsen

Ze gaan eindelijk heerlijke headjes van high end aanschaffen! [^][^][^]

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Ze gaan eindelijk heerlijke headjes van high end aanschaffen! [^][^][^]



Ow, hebben die dat ook?
Dan gaan we daar ff kijken voor die heerlijke dingen!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AH

Kan iemand Fons van high end effe mailen dat het uit gesteld is,
(beetje lullig als hij er niet bij is.)[:I]

----------


## Dropsen

Een paar DL.1 headjes? Puik plannetje! Dan ben ik er ook  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

Hey jongens, ik heb er helemaal zin in!!!!!  :Big Grin:  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Ik zal alvast een tip geven: het gaat over....
Ik vind het jammer dat we nog gewoon zo moeten w88  :Frown:  waarom word het nou elke keer weer uitgesteld?? [xx(]

----------


## Radar

AXS? Ging jij Cleo ophalen?
Zo ja, kun je voor mij dan gelijk de keukenchef met menu bord (beschrijfbaar met krijt) meenemen
vanuit de blokker aldaar?



Hier zijn ze op. Staan der daar nog 6 heb ik gehoord.

Tevens ben ik wel eens benieuwd hoe die foto boxen klinken van 4.99.
Plaatje doet vermoeden dat het om een sub/top setje gaat.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> AXS? Ging jij Cleo ophalen?
> Zo ja, kun je voor mij dan gelijk de keukenchef met menu bord (beschrijfbaar met krijt) meenemen
> vanuit de blokker aldaar?



Ow, er worden hier dingen achter mijn rug geregeld geloof ik?
Waarom mag ik weer van niks weten? [:0][:0][:0] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

dus toch gewoon poffertjes....

----------


## ljanton

tja ...
wat het is of word is dus gewoon effe afwachten e ...
tzal weer wat zijn [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

grtz ljanton

----------


## AH

Neem voor mij effe 4 van die banden mee, want m,n bus moet voor de APK [^]

----------


## goldsound

Waar gaat dit eigenlijk over?

----------


## AH

Ik heb hier de specs van die fotoboxen, best wel indrukwekkend voor zulke kleine kasjes. en voor die prijs daar kunnen ze bij DAP nog wat van leren.

Fotobox top:

500 watts total -amplifier power 
GCL Gain Comparison Limiting circuitry in both power amplifier modules 
12-inch, cast-frame low frequency transducer with 4-inch voice coil and water-resistant cone for superior environmental stability 
2-inch titanium diaphragm high/mid compression driver with ferrofluid cooling and patented Radialinear Planar Phase Correction System 
Integral Quadratic Throat 90°x40° horn 
Electronic crossover with CD horn EQ, level matching, bass boost, subsonic filtering and transducer phase alignment 
Level control, clipping and signal present LEDs 
Bass contour switch 
Built-in mic preamp with XLR input and mic/line switch 
Dual-purpose 1/4"" TRS/XLR input; XLR pass-thru 
1/4"" TS Link In (direct to amp) and Link Out (post level control for connection to other LQ-12s) 
Injection-molded polypropylene enclosure with trapezoidal shape and integral ribbing and bracing 
Built-in pole mount; top and bottom fly points for Omnimount 70 Series flyware 
Integral, weight-balanced side and top handles


Fotobox sub:

128dB SPL peak output @ 33Hz 
1000 watts continuous power with GCL circuitry or 
500 watts subwoofer power with 500 watts to power full-range satellite speakers! 
Standalone, electronic 2-way or three-channel operation 
Built-in CPS-1203 Spectrum Enhancement circuitry 
15-inch cast-aluminum frame low frequency transducer with Kevlar®-impregnated cone, 4-inch long-excursion voice coil and massive Focused Field magnet structure (output rivals most 18-inch woofers) 
Self-venting Class H amplifier with huge toroid transformer 
Stereo/mono switch 
Input level control 
Stereo dual-purpose balanced XLR/1/4"" TRS and RCA inputs plus XLR signal pass-thru and ground lift switch 
XLR High Pass (120Hz, 24dB/oct) outputs with ground lift switch 
Neutrik® Speakon® outputs to left and right satellite speakers 
13-ply Baltic Birch enclosure coated with truck-bed-quality polyamide 
Baked-on powder paint grille 
Integral pole mount cup 
Removable castor rollers 
Steel, recessed side handles 
Weight-balanced for easy transportation and set-up

----------


## dokter dB

er zit ook een flitser in om het uitrookmoment vast te leggen

----------


## MC Party

EERSTE GEDEELTE

Startplaats parkeerterrein bij de Borg Verhildersum

U gaat vanaf het parkeerterrein linksaf richting de Wierde.

Iesboan
Op de Wierde rechtsaf. Midden op de Wierde naast de camping is de 'iesboan' (ijsbaan) van Leens. U rijdt rechtdoor en op no. 6 aan de rechterkant vindt u de woning waar Ede Staal zijn jeugd doorbracht. Vanaf zijn woonhuis recht door tot aan Hotel Mercurius (tegenwoordig Buffet Buffet). Voor Mercurius aan de rechterkant het geboortehuis van de bekende schilder-graficus Hendrik Werkman met op de stoep het prachtige monument voor Werkman gemaakt door Ben Joosten.

" t Is 'n olde bakkerij"
Naast de Petruskerk (bezoek eens een orgelconcert op zaterdagavond) rechts het woonhuis van zijn opa bakker Oortman.

Lagere school
Doorgaan. Aan de rechterkant de bibliotheek, vroeger de lagere school van Ede Staal. Zijn moeder was daar schoo1juf. Eind Zr. Westerhofstraat linksaf en al maar rechtdoor tot het fietspad naar Stört.

Stört
De bouwval onderweg naar 't Stort was vroeger een vlasfabriek waar 's winters met name de arbeiders van het Stort werkten. U rijdt tot aan de brug "Schevetil", aan de linkerkant de woongemeenschap 't Stort (Stört). Het zand uit het verbindingskanaal Leens Wehe-den-Hoorn werd in 1850-1860 hier neergestort en omstreeks 1860 werden hier de eerste arbeidershuisjes gebouwd, ± zeven huizen met op het hoogtepunt 88 inwoners. Heel wat inwoners van Leens zijn op het Stört geboren. Na de oorlog werden de huisjes voor een habbekrats verkocht en gingen de mensen in het dorp wonen. Ornstreeks 1970 vertrok de laatste permanente bewoner.

Diekstil
Bij 't Stort gaat u voorlangs over het betonpad (fietspad) naar Dijkstil. Bij de brug rechtsaf. (let op het verkeer) en daarna 100 meter linksaf langs museumboerderij "Welgelegen". De museumboerderij is in 1999 aanzienlijk uitgebreid. De boerderij is ingericht als een boerderij uit 1870 en de grote nieuwe hal herbergt naast een prachtige collectie Groninger kledij een volledig dorp met oude ambachten. Zeer de moeite waard en zeker gaan zien (ongeveer een uur hebt u nodig). Onder de duivenslagpoort door ziet u het leuke volledig gerestaureerde arbeidershuisje en rechts oud-Groninger koeienrassen. Daarna over het hooghòltje richting de Borg. Rechts ziet u een nieuw opgezette boomgaard met hoogstam fruitboomrassen van vroeger.

'n Doevetil
Over het bruggetje linksaf (let op de mooie oude duiventil voorlangs de Borg (Börg) Verhildersum.

Börg
Deze borg met zijn prachtige ingerichte stijlkamers moet u gaan bezichtigen. Het Schathoes als Restaurant. Het Koetshuis als tentoonstellingsruimte. De tuinen schitterend aangelegd en niet te vergeten de prachtige beelden (vrouwenfiguren van Eddy Roos).Hier moet u 2 uur voor uitrekken. Het restaurant ontvangt u graag. Hebt u nu geen tijd, kom dan later eens terug.U rijdt door over een bruggetje en langs de mooie dierenweide komt u weer op bet parkeerterrein (4,8 km). Nu kunt u stoppen en later het tweede gedeelte vervolgen of in één keer doorgaan.

TWEEDE GEDEELTE

U gaat nu vanaf de parkeerplaats rechtsaf en links aanhouden tot de tunnel onder de snelweg door en links aanhouden.

t Is de weg van Lains noar Klooster, en deur de Westpolder langs de diek.
Aan het eind van deze weg komt u op Grijssloot. Hier gaat u rechtsaf en na ± 200 meter linksaf op het fietspad naar Kloosterburen. Over het hooghoutje linksaf langs het water. Aan het eind van dit fietspad vind u een kanobedrijf. Dit was vroeger café t Oelenust (Uilennest). Hier rechtsaf (de weg van Lains noar Klooster) tot de kruising Kruisweg linksaf naar Hornhuizen. Let in Hornhuizen op het café Con Amper en de mooie gerestaureerde kerk met zijn schitterende toren (vroeger een baken voor de zeeschepen). De weg naar Lauwersoog vervolgen en na ± 1 km gaat u rechtsaf door het dijkgat de Westpolder in.


"Dit is mien laand mien Hogelaand"
Deze weg vervolgen. Rechts ziet u de twee eendenkooien en dan het witte huisje."'t Mooie hoeske achter diek".Bij de kruising linksaf en na 50 meter rechts richting Vierhuizen. Let op met

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> AXS? Ging jij Cleo ophalen?
> Zo ja, kun je voor mij dan gelijk de keukenchef met menu bord (beschrijfbaar met krijt) meenemen
> vanuit de blokker aldaar?
> 
> 
> 
> Hier zijn ze op. Staan der daar nog 6 heb ik gehoord.
> ...



Superboxen, helder en bijna 150 dB, 
Schijnt dat die meneer Foto vroeger nog les heeft gegeven aan de heren 
Altec Lansing, Jim B Lansing, de oue  Klipsch sr.
en aan John Meyer, in zijn zwitserse periode,

Verder komt het principe van het line-array van ... mr. Foto, 

kortom : neem, er ook eens 2 mee voor mij, ff vergelijken met mijn Meyers...Incl die 12 V voeding, anders krijg je knup-stroom, en dat klinkt toch weer anders....

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> AXS? Ging jij Cleo ophalen?
> Zo ja, kun je voor mij dan gelijk de keukenchef met menu bord (beschrijfbaar met krijt) meenemen
> vanuit de blokker aldaar?
> 
> 
> 
> Hier zijn ze op. Staan der daar nog 6 heb ik gehoord.
> ...



Jullie hebben het wel over die mooie keukenchef (Beschrijfbaar met krijt.), maar eigenlijk geilen jullie gewoon op dat familie zwembad (Topkwaliteit! Zeer stevig en snel op te zeten. 305x183 cm groot!). 
Met z'n allen in het zwembad! Woei!

----------


## goldsound

Wat heb je nou in Nederland aan dat zwembad met dat kl*te weer hier

----------


## Gast1401081

des te regen des te broembroem, 

variatie op een kerkklok, des te hoger des te bimbam

----------


## lichtmoderator

Waar ging dit topic weer over???

Juist ja...

Off-topic gezever hoort hier niet thuis!
Discussies over boxen horen in het geluidsforum, toch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lichtmoderator_
> 
> Waar ging dit topic weer over???
> 
> Juist ja...
> 
> Off-topic gezever hoort hier niet thuis!
> Discussies over boxen horen in het geluidsforum, toch?



Ik dacht dat moderators het voorbeeld moesten geven :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ben ik de enige die sterk het vermoeden heeft dat dit werkelijk nergens over gaat ???[^]



welk topic, LichtModje??

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> ...



ja leg eens uit waar dit nu eigenlijk over gaat[?][:I]

----------


## DJ.T

Ik vind het inderdaad nou wel leuk geweest.
Ik ga toch ook niet een topic openen: ''Nog 365 dagen en we zijn weer een jaar verder''
En dan ga ik lekker elke dag intypen hoeveel dagen we nog te gaan hebben tot alle Christelijke, Joodse en Islamitische feestdagen, het weekend, de volgende maandag, dinsdag, woensdag, donderdag, vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag en als klap op de vuurpijl voeg ik natuurlijk in hoe lang nog tot mijn verjaardag en de volgende menstruatie van mijn vriendin.
Nog vervelender: ik geef een hele rij getallen, ga aftellen en vertel pas op de dag dat het zover is dat ik aan het aftellen was naar Sint Juttemus dag.
Ik dacht dat de moderatoren het goede voorbeeld moesten geven, ik kan me voorstellen dat dit grappig bedoeld is maar ik vind het een klein beetje onzin..
(Sorry als ik hiermee een slecht gevoel geef, dat is de bedoeling  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Gast1401081

en  nog veel belangrijker : HOEVEEL DAGEN IS HET NOG????

----------


## DJP-BIM

zal wel iets heeeel heeeel leuks zijn [|)]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJP-BIM_
> 
> zal wel iets heeeel heeeel leuks zijn



[^][^][^]
Wat wil je met zo'n leuke bende  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

weet je wat ik vreemd vindt 

ALS WIJ ZO IETS OP STARTEN WORDT HET VERWIJDERT! 

waarom bij jullie nie??

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> 
> weet je wat ik vreemd vindt 
> 
> ALS WIJ ZO IETS OP STARTEN WORDT HET VERWIJDERT! 
> 
> waarom bij jullie nie??



Misschien omdat we jullie willen laten meegenieten?

PS: wie zegt dat het een 'moderators'-iets is?

----------


## PowerSound

Ik word nieuwsgierig...  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Als wij zoiets plaatsen wordt het verwijderd...
nou, een countdown heb ik nog niet eerder in de forum geschiedenis voorbij zien komen, das dat is alvast gelul van een drinken aardbei :Big Grin: 

Het is geen moderator ding...het is een Fiesta ding[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
en het is nog 10 nachtjes slapen...voor sommigen 9, maar die worden dan ook 's nachts om 4.00 wakker ge-sms-st [:I]

Voor de mensen die balen omdat ze niet weten waar het over gaat, nog 10 nachtjes geduld dus aub...

Voor de mensen die wel weten waar het over gaat( ik weet ff niet wie dat zijn naast Fiesta)...ook nog ff geduld en dan gaat het los, gaat het gebeuren, gaan jullie het meemaken, ervaren, doen, voelen, laten gebeuren, mogelijk maken* doorhalen wat niet van toepassing is.

Toedels!

----------


## Gast1401081

Niet om het een of ander, maar , als de dag dan al wel bekend is : 

*HOE LAAT GEBEURT HET ???*

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> *HOE LAAT GEBEURT HET ???*



Als de tijd rijp is...
HAngt beetje van verschillende factoren af!

You will see

----------


## Herman

> citaat:*HOE LAAT GEBEURT HET ???*



Als de grote wijzer zus staan en de kleine wijzer zo, dan is het tijd....zeker weten!

----------


## lifesound

is het voor sommigen fustrerend dat ook ik weet wat er gaat gebeuren?

[8D] :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

ja!

----------


## Dropsen

Met zo'n topic als dit kan je wel je aantal posts flink naar boven halen ... niet dat je daar wat aan hebt  :Big Grin:

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> ja!



goed zo! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^]

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Met zo'n topic als dit kan je wel je aantal posts flink naar boven halen ... niet dat je daar wat aan hebt



en toen kwam het modje langs en had je nog maar 0  :Wink:

----------


## Ibvee

ik hoop het niet... over het algemeen staat er (naar mijn opvattingen) altijd heel veel wijsheid in mijn posts[^]... maar soms reageer ik met veel wijsheid en weinig woorden  :Big Grin:  en naar mijn mening geef ik toch heel duidelijk en eerlijk antwoord op deze vraag... ik zeg niets teveel  :Wink:  



> citaat:Ibvee Geplaatst - 18/07/2004 : 13:17:48
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ja!



[8D]

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> is het voor sommigen fustrerend dat ook ik weet wat er gaat gebeuren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Wat kunnen sommige toch gefrustreerd zijn zeg  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

Ik lees net in iemand zijn nick : nog 9 daagjes en dan Turkije!

Toeval of niet[?][8D][?][8D][?]

----------


## Dropsen

Ik ga mee! [8D]

----------


## moderator

Denk dat mensen met de hobby van dropsen(zie sig.) ook in Turkije niet welkom zijn :-)

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Denk dat mensen met de hobby van dropsen(zie sig.) ook in Turkije niet welkom zijn :-)



ha

----------


## ljanton

hehehe


hoeveeel dagen nog trouwens ???

----------


## MC Party

Psies één minder dan gister denk ik [:P]

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> hoeveeel dagen nog trouwens ???



Duidelijk merkbaar dat het vakantie is... kunnen zelfs al niet meer zelf tellen... [V]

Mja... nog 8 nachtjes slapen voor de meesten.

Voor mij 8 nachtjes -3  (en vannacht ook al door omstandigheden weinig geslapen)
Voor Ralph -2
Zijn mensen die namelijk ook nog 's nachts moeten werken in plaats van slapen  :Wink:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hoop dat ik dan nog aan slapen toekom .....

----------


## BAJ productions

um af gelopen twee weken alleen s'morgens geslapen

maar wordt al nieuwschierig!

----------


## ralph

tellen halve nachtjes ook mee lichttorretje?

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> tellen halve nachtjes ook mee lichttorretje?



Het is nu 05u50...
Kan er al weer uit na amper 3 uurtjes slapen...
Of ze meetellen...
dat antwoord ontvang je nu per sms  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MSSS

Met het vrouwtje bezig geweest vannacht mod? :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

zet je horloge ff gelijk, lichtmod, het was nl 5u51.10toe jij het 5u50 vond.

Op deze manier loopt de planning wel heel erg uit de hand...

----------


## goldsound

Het kan toch tijdens het typen 5u50 zijn geweest :Wink:

----------


## som

smallband verbinding, uploaden duurt effies :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Moeten we misschien niet allemaal even onze tijd op de seconden gelijk zetten zodat we tegelijk kunnen roepen; "Gelukkige woensdag"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

Het "HOE" houden we geheim.
Het "WAAROM" doen we tipje van de sluier naar boven:
DE SCHOONMOEDER VAN JOHAN IS JARIG @

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> Het "HOE" houden we geheim.
> Het "WAAROM" doen we tipje van de sluier naar boven:
> DE SCHOONMOEDER VAN JOHAN IS JARIG @



en dan ... [V]

----------


## dokter dB

komt europe ook? the final countdown, wat een tophit, ik kan niet wachten

----------


## lichtmoderator

Jaja...

Alweer 3 uur... toch een idee om in halve nachten te tellen!

Nog 12.5 halve nachten  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MSSS

en inmiddels nog 12 want de nacht is zo langzamerhand wel weer voorbij. :Big Grin:

----------


## ljanton

hehehe lichtmoderator ... ook vaak op tot 03.00 en later ?

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> hehehe lichtmoderator ... ook vaak op tot 03.00 en later ?



That's sex (drugs) and R&R...
Zijn nog mensen die af en toe ook eens moeten werken opdat de anderen kunnen feesten en genieten  :Big Grin:

----------


## ljanton

ja ... dat heb je altijd ... en vooral in deze wereld[8D]


greetzz ljanton

----------


## lichtmoderator

Voor de liefhebbers die het nu al zat zijn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.wagenschenke.ch/

----------


## dabassman

51 meter is dat ver???

----------


## moderator

niet genoeg om over een paar nachtjes mee te mogen doen  :Smile:

----------


## Dropsen

Ik had 245 ... dat wel dan? [8D]

----------


## moderator

Nee ...als je zo ver kan komen met drank op mag je helpen verhuizen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Ik zat er een beetje tussen, 127 meter  :Big Grin:

----------


## lichtmoderator

Nog 4 nachten...

Maak ik er ff 3 van, beetje weinig tijd om nog maar aan slapen te denken.

----------


## Dropsen

Wie doen hier eigenlijk wel en niet aan mee?

----------


## moderator

nog een paar nachtjes dropsen :Big Grin:

----------


## lichtmoderator

zow...

het 'moment suprème' komt weer wat dichter!


Had het er trouwens vandaag nog met iemand over, die stond al paar dagen in vuur en vlam om hetzelfde te doen... maar ook hij zal er zijn! :Big Grin: 

Gratis tips voor degenen die er niet bij zijn: 
[list][*] maak alvast een afspraak met een goede psychiater[*] waarschuw alvast je vrienden/vrouw/man/kinderen dat je er erg treurig en depri gaat bijlopen vanaf woensdag[*]zorg dat je woensdag zeker niets plant, zodat je als eerste weet wat er te gebeuren staat![*]Neem eigenlijk best vakantie tot en met maandag, zodat je rustig alles kan verwerken.[*]Zorg dat je PC de hele woensdag online is, stuur je broers/zussen/ouders/vrienden de deur uit[*]Zonder jezelf af, want je wil dit zeker en vast niet missen![*]check dit topic de ganse dag door...wie weet wordt er wel stukje voor stukje een tip van de sluier opgelicht[*]Vraag broers/zussen/ouders/vrienden je enkel te storen als ze je eten/drinken brengen.[*]Zoek de snelste en makkelijkste manier om de internetpagina te verversen... elke seconde kan de ontknoping te voorschijn komen!
[*]Moest je om de één of andere reden (maar als wij jullie waren, zorgden we gewoon dat dit ons niet kan overkomen) niet de mogelijkheid kunnen hebben om online te zijn de ganse dag, vraag dan aan broers/zussen/ouders/vrienden je per sms/fax/telefoon/postduif/... op de hoogte te houden (mail lukt niet, aangezien je daar online moet voor zijn.[*]Stuur iedereen zo snel mogelijk de ontknoping door! Zet hiervoor een uitgebreid verwittingssysteem op poten. (Jij verwittigt XYZ, die op zijn beurt ABC verwittigt...enz...[*]Hou alle communicatiemiddelen vrij tot de ontknoping er is[*] Als de ontknoping er komt.... blijf vooral KALM en geniet![/list]

Ik zal nog wel enkele tips vergeten zijn, maar de rest brengt jullie dan wel op de hoogte!

----------


## MSSS

Oftewel, we kunnen het beste tot het einde van de dag afwachten en dan alles in 1 keer lezen?  :Wink:

----------


## Rademakers

Ik heb het woensdag te druk, ik lees het donderdag wel [8D].

Mvg Johan

----------


## Dropsen

Ik heb egt het vage id dat we hier zo zwaar in de maling worden genomen ...

----------


## DJ.T

Krijgen degene die hier in dit topic in de maling worden genomen weer een leuke cd map of keycord met sticker oid?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ljanton

jah ... wie weet  [8D] voorlopig effe afwacthen maar de spanning is te snijdeuh 

 :Big Grin: 

grtzz ljanton

----------


## moderator

Wie heeft het over in de maling worden genomen????

Lees pagina 1 nog een keer aub.

----------


## DJ.T

En wat zou er op pagina 1 te zien moeten zijn dan?
Er wordt gesugereerd dat het om Touch of Joy (nooit van gehoord verder) zou gaan, daarna wordt er verteld dat het dit niet is en verder staat er niets op of ik moet er overheen lezen?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hoop trouwens alleen dat de lichtmod dit jaar niet paar keer geflitst wordt...  :Big Grin: 

En verder... iedereen succes met de emotionele afhandeling !

----------


## DJ.T

Ik heb het zwaar ja.
Ik zit al te bedenken waar ik vandaan moet blijven de komende tijd.
Ik blijf in ieder geval uit de buurt van: glas, steek-, vuur- en slagwapens, snel voortbewegend verkeer, hoge gebouwen, stukken touw, snoer of iets anders dat tot een mooie lus geknoopt kan worden, verder sluit ik stroom en vuur ook de komende paar dagen  even uit :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Haha, veel succes met wat jullie ook gaan doen hoor ik hoor het allemaal vanzelf wel, volgens mij wordt er weer eens druk gedaan om iets geheel onbelangrijks maar ach dat houd het forum weer leuk he :Wink:

----------


## lichtmoderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> maar ach dat houd het forum weer leuk he



Ik vind het elke dag leuker worden!  :Big Grin: 
Wacht maar...[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Klaaske

Vandaag was er ookal iets te vieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Vandaag was er ookal iets te vieren



En dat was?

----------


## axs

ff de countdown bijstellen... nog 2 nachtjes... op voorwaarde dat je er nu geen slapeloze nachten aan overhoudt...

in mijn geval... nog 1,579764378 nachtjes.

----------


## FiëstaLj

2 nachtjes slapen of andere nachtelijke activiteiten ontplooien... Vanavond versuz ?? kunnen we er alvast eentje overslaan !

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Vandaag was er ookal iets te vieren



Jazekers!!!

TDS reuze bedankt[8D][8D]

We zullen er twee weken enorm van genieten, reken daar maar op.
Mocht je dit nog lezen...niet te hard je best doen he :Wink:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> Vandaag was er ookal iets te vieren



Yup, bedankt!
En zoals ralph al zegt... niet te hard je best doen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
We houden het desnoods wel langer vol  :Wink:

----------


## johan L.

Jaap, ook namens mij ontiegelijk bedankt.

Enne doe maar lekker rustig aan hoor.

----------


## vasco

[list][*]*maak alvast een afspraak met een goede psychiater*
&gt; Is mijn moeder ook goed?
[*]*waarschuw alvast je vrienden/vrouw/man/kinderen dat je er erg treurig en depri gaat bijlopen vanaf woensdag*
&gt; Wat als je die allemaal niet hebt?
[*]*zorg dat je woensdag zeker niets plant, zodat je als eerste weet wat er te gebeuren staat!*
&gt; In niks doen ben ik best wel goed
[*]*Neem eigenlijk best vakantie tot en met maandag, zodat je rustig alles kan verwerken.*
&gt; Is dat mogelijk om het al in 5 dagen te hebben verwerkt
[*]*Zorg dat je PC de hele woensdag online is, stuur je broers/zussen/ouders/vrienden de deur uit*
&gt; Dat is dan geen probleem (zie 2)  :Wink: 
[*]*Zonder jezelf af, want je wil dit zeker en vast niet missen!*
&gt; Weer een makkie (zie nogmaals 2)  :Wink: 
[*]*check dit topic de ganse dag door...wie weet wordt er wel stukje voor stukje een tip van de sluier opgelicht*
&gt; U mag de bruid nu zoene, zoene, zoene, maak me gek [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
[*]*Vraag broers/zussen/ouders/vrienden je enkel te storen als ze je eten/drinken brengen.*
&gt; Voelde me nooit eenzaam maar begint nu wel te komen (zie wederom 2, zucht)  :Wink: 
[*]*Zoek de snelste en makkelijkste manier om de internetpagina te verversen... elke seconde kan de ontknoping te voorschijn komen!*
&gt; Ga me suf drukken op F5
[*]*Moest je om de één of andere reden (maar als wij jullie waren, zorgden we gewoon dat dit ons niet kan overkomen) niet de mogelijkheid kunnen hebben om online te zijn de ganse dag, vraag dan aan broers/zussen/ouders/vrienden je per sms/fax/telefoon/postduif/... op de hoogte te houden (mail lukt niet, aangezien je daar online moet voor zijn.*
&gt; Shit, Casema geeft geen garantie's [} :Smile: ]
[*]*Stuur iedereen zo snel mogelijk de ontknoping door! Zet hiervoor een uitgebreid verwittingssysteem op poten. (Jij verwittigt XYZ, die op zijn beurt ABC verwittigt...enz...*
&gt; Een telefoonboom is gereed hier
[*]*Hou alle communicatiemiddelen vrij tot de ontknoping er is*
&gt; Maar een extra ADSL lijntje laten leggen denk ik dan  :Big Grin: 
[*]*Als de ontknoping er komt.... blijf vooral KALM en geniet!*
&gt; *PANIEK !!!*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [/list]

----------


## djbirdie

:Big Grin:

----------


## AH

[code]Maar een extra ADSL lijntje laten leggen denk ik dan [/code]
Ik heb hier naast adsl voor de zekerheid ook een breedband sateliet verbinding laten plaatsen. Kost wel een paar centen, maar ik neem geen enkel risico. [^][^][^]

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Zoek de snelste en makkelijkste manier om de internetpagina te verversen... elke seconde kan de ontknoping te voorschijn komen!
> 
> &gt; Ga me suf drukken op F5



gewoon de browser instellen op elke 5 seconde vernieuwen 
[:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P][:P]

----------


## djbirdie

5 seconden? dan ben ik veel te bang dat ik het mis... [:P]

----------


## B-there

Ben toch wel benieuwd waarop de teller blijft staan als dit onderwerp klaar is...
We zitten nu aan de 5000 keer bekeken.. Op 14 pagina's.

Moet zeggen, wel een veelbezocht onderwerpje van Ties.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Grz

Bart

----------


## Gast1401081

dat lees je dus opver 2 (1??)(3??) nachies slape..

----------


## lichtmoderator

Jaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Geweldig, super, fantastisch, formidabel, goed, schitterend, overweldigend, onebschrijfbaar.... gaat het worden!

De laatste voorbereidingen zijn van start gegaan en we hebben er zin in!!!!

----------


## Radar

Vanavond lekker vroeg naar bed.
Des te eerder is het morgen!.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> Vanavond lekker vroeg naar bed.
> Des te eerder is het morgen!.



Ik werk nog even door. Des te eerder is het morgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> Jazekers!!!
> 
> TDS reuze bedankt[8D][8D]
> 
> We zullen er twee weken enorm van genieten, reken daar maar op.
> Mocht je dit nog lezen...niet te hard je best doen he



Dank u vrienden, toch maar een berichtje uit het zonnige zuiden, en even mijn hoofd laten zien op de chat  :Smile:  
Tot morgen  :Big Grin:  heb nl. pc op mn hotelkamer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roeltej

http://www.ikea.nl/

----------


## axs

Xsystems heeft net in primeur de eerste tip gehad!

hij was toevallig op de chatbox... en daarmee...

Jullie nog paar minuten wachten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Overdrive

Als het nog 7 min duurt wacht ik nog ff  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Als het nog 7 min duurt wacht ik nog ff



Yup,

dan wordt de eerste tip van de sluier opgelicht en zal al veel duidelijk worden!

----------


## xsystems

spanning is te snijden

----------


## Radar

60 mtr licht show.
Hoe krijg ik dat op lokatie?

----------


## Overdrive

Ben ik dan de 2e die het zal weten, aangezien er nog niet verder gereageerd wordt hiero [8D]
[edit]Sjit radar en xsystems zijn ook present  :Big Grin: [/edit]

Maak het niet te moeilijk he, kom net thuis met erg veel alcohol achter de kiezen (verjaardag) [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## xsystems

kan zonder alcohol zelfs tegenvallen :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

28/07/2004 0u00 STIPT!

hier is ie!

De eerste tip van de sluier!
Check dit topic verder de ganse dag!
En alles wordt duidelijker en duidelijker!

ENJOY!!!





Tot net voor 0u00 had dit topic 5850 views.Benieuwd hoe hoog de teller vandaag oploopt...

----------


## xsystems

als iemand hier iets van snapt mail aub ff, en overdrive snap ie er wat van?

----------


## Overdrive

Dit wordt mijn brein iets te veel op het moment [?]

Ik ga slapen [^]

----------


## xsystems

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> 
> 60 mtr licht show.
> Hoe krijg ik dat op lokatie?



heb nog wel een bakfiets :Big Grin:

----------


## djbirdie

je gaat bananen verkopen op de markt? [:P]

----------


## lichtmoderator

Hey folks!

Het is zover! Vandaag gaan jullie eindelijk te weten komen waar de countdown toe leidde!

Later op de dag zal ook de ontknoping naderen. We kijken er al met velen erg naar uit!
Het wordt fantastisch en onvergetelijk!
Namens iedereen die hier aan mee werkt, enjoy!

*We zijn ook erg benieuwd wie aan de hand van de tips als eerste te weten komt wat er staat te gebeuren!
Dus doe een gok... en wie weet!*


Lekker lullen en praten onder elkaar kan ook op de irc chatbox. (irc.irccirt.nl #licht&geluid of via de site http://www.licht-geluid.nl/chat/default.asp) Altijd een leuke ontmoetingsplaats en wie weet kom je daar net dat 'iets' meer te weten!

----------


## xsystems

woehoe 6000 bezoekers en nog geen 2 uur verder, en dan wtelt F5 nog geen eens mee

----------


## badboyscrew

ga wel gewoon werken in de kuip, iemand moet die 30 turbo topjes toch vertroetelen hoop wel op een sms wat het was

----------


## moderator

We gaan je niet vergeten aal...als jij ff hard werkt, doen wij wel ff rustig an oke?

----------


## MSSS

Is het al tijd voor een volgende tip?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## goldsound

Ga je soms apen verhuren ofzo :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Vast iets met Enjoy in de bananenbar ofzo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

tip nr2

----------


## goldsound

Er worden nieuwe ZWARTE kabels aangeschaft  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Vast iets met Enjoy in de bananenbar ofzo.



En met de laatste tip erbij gebeurt het vast onder hoogspanning  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

er volgt een kortsluiting  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Mag ik wat trommel geroffel??......

Ik weet wat het is....

Maar zeg het niet....


NANANANANA....

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Mag ik wat trommel geroffel??......
> 
> Ik weet wat het is....
> 
> Maar zeg het niet....
> 
> 
> NANANANANA....



roffel, roffel, roffel, roffel, roffel
Feestverlichting met lampjes in bananenvorm [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door goldsound_
> 
> Er worden nieuwe ZWARTE kabels aangeschaft



ik wist dat we iets over het hoofd gezien hadden... [V]

----------


## ralph

Van die hints begrijp ik werkelijk geen ene jota.
ALs ik het het wer zo bekijk dan weet ik wel wat ik vanavond ga doen!

----------


## Overdrive

Ze gaan gratis BANANENSTEKKERS weggeven!

Trouwens Tom, snel je tips aangepast op je server? Had ze vanacht al alle 3 gezien  :Big Grin:  Maar wordt nog niets wijzer [} :Smile: ]

----------


## Gast1401081

www.technischeunie.com 

Het wordt mooi weer vandaag, ik heb het op de paklijst staan

----------


## vasco

Bedankt voor de bestelling Gerard. Ik zit vanavond heerlijk op een terrasje [8D]
Of er moet hier nog een leuke uitnodiging komen voor het een of ander  :Wink:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door goldsound_
> 
> Er worden nieuwe ZWARTE kabels aangeschaft



ik wist dat we iets over het hoofd gezien hadden... [V]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Overdrive_
> 
> Trouwens Tom, snel je tips aangepast op je server? Had ze vanacht al alle 3 gezien  Maar wordt nog niets wijzer [}]



dacht het wel dat er iemand op dat idee zou komen 
[^]
idd aangepast  :Wink:

----------


## B-there

Ze gaan zeker met een paar man werken voor 'Bananensplit'.. de nieuwe versie. Bij de grootste family van Nederland.
Nice! :Big Grin: 

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Grz

Bart

----------


## B-there

Oke..

We hebben:

- Bananen

- een grijze 220 kabel die in wat grind ligt.

[?][?][?][?][?][?][?]

Trouwens.. Gaat Ties ook nog een hint geven of doe jij dat de hele dag AXS[?]

----------


## B-there

Maar ja.. ik heb geen bananen! ik heb geen bananen vandaag. Heb radijsjes heeeele mooie. witte en rooie.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Goed 1 hint....

Als er niet opgelet wordt, worden de kabels zwart......

PS : ik heb liever 1 hinD  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

poe, daar lust ik er wel 2, of 3 van........

we krijgen vandaag dus allemaal een glas zekering, proost...

----------


## goldsound

Ze gaan kabels verbranden met bananen  :Big Grin:

----------


## B-there

Jullie moeten vanavond bij de Bananenbar in A'dam werken en zijn nu al aan het zoeken waar jullie een 220 stekker in kunnen steken :Big Grin:  :Wink: ..????

----------


## xsystems

Echt duidelijk word het met die tip's idd ook niet. De 2e tip had ik ook al gezien (serverfoutje he axs) maarja wat je daar nou aan vast kan knopen................

maaruh onderhand wel weer tijd voor een nieuwe tip niet?

----------


## lifesound

moest ik morgen niet zo vroeg moeten gaan werken kwam ik ook af jongens. Het is eigenlijk te goed weer om nie mee te "helpen" die kabels zwart te krijgen. [8D]

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xsystems_
> 
> maarja wat je daar nou aan vast kan knopen................



Ik kan heel veel aan een kabel knopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## KoenB

Hier ook mijn bijdrage, tip 3:

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hmmmm....zit nu al een tijdje dit topic te volgen....maar kom steeds weer tot de conclusie dat ik t eigenlijkj helemaal [u]niet</u> kan volgen!

Wanneer komt de ontknoping? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## vasco

Hoe gaan we in ***snaam die stekker in de DIN25 steken  :Big Grin: 
Als dat is gelukt kun je die met de schakelaar aan en uit zetten en de spanning regelen met de potmeter van 0 tot 220 waardoor de bananen gaan oplichten [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## techniekmoderator

Iko's zus komt ook!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zet dan eerst ff een foto van Iko's zus on-line.........

----------


## vasco

Kunnen natuurlijk ook een flauwe opmerking maken met de combinatie bananen en zus [:I]

----------


## Contour

Volgens mij wordt er een grote LAN party gegeven ergens...

De energie uit de bananen zorgt ervoor dat de heren het vol kunnen houden zonder slaap.

MVG Contour

----------


## xsystems

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Volgens mij wordt er een grote LAN party gegeven ergens...
> 
> De energie uit de bananen zorgt ervoor dat de heren het vol kunnen houden zonder slaap.
> 
> MVG Contour



hmmmmmmmmm en dat op een licht & geluid forum?

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Volgens mij wordt er een grote LAN party gegeven ergens...
> 
> De energie uit de bananen zorgt ervoor dat de heren het vol kunnen houden zonder slaap.



Ja.. en dat in combinatie met&gt;





> citaat:Jullie moeten vanavond bij de Bananenbar in A'dam werken en zijn nu al aan het zoeken waar jullie een 220 stekker in kunnen steken..????



wordt gezellig!

Veel plezier met deze intressante klus. :Big Grin: [8D] :Wink:

----------


## lichtmoderator

Blijf het topic verder checken, want heel snel komt er hier meer info! We naderen de ontknoping!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

We hebben er allemaal zin in!

----------


## xsystems

ben en blijf beniewd waar dit allemaal op slaat.........

----------


## Gast1401081

lijkt me geil

----------


## jans

Ben maar gestopt met raden waar dit over gaat.Ik blijf lekker doorlezen, laat me vermaken  :Big Grin:  en straks verrassen door de ontknopping. :Wink: 
 :Smile: 
toch nog een gokje; twee danseressen, en iko's zuster, vullen met bananen op 220V via grijze kabel met wazige connectors. Of is die grijze kabel om de zanger mee vast te binden als de dames gevuld worden.[?][?]
Nee, ik krijg hier geen vat op.[V]

----------


## xsystems

inmiddels al weer 750 bezoekers meer dan 02.00

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xsystems_
> 
> inmiddels al weer 750 bezoekers meer dan 02.00



Is dit een nieuw topic-record [?]

We naderen de ontknopping van de grijze kabel  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Iko een zus...get real...praten kwaliteit hier![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## B-there

En dan nog iets..

Waar is de man die dit onderwerp is begonnen??
Fiesta.
Of neem jij het ff over Axs?

----------


## xsystems

missien wel voorbereidingen aan het treffen.........

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> En dan nog iets..
> 
> Waar is de man die dit onderwerp is begonnen??
> Fiesta.
> Of neem jij het ff over Axs?



Moet ook gewerkt worden, maar ik ben inmiddels thuis en volop voorbereidingen aant treffen... was nog ff zwaar werk... enkele winkels af moeten lopen maar uiteindelijk alles in huis..

En dalijk de soldeerbout aan en bakken en braden !

----------


## AH

Pfff Tribune nog net op tijd klaar, nu de beamer en de laptop nog aansluiten en dan ben ik er klaar voor (gelukkig het bier gisteren al in de koelkast gezet)

----------


## DeMennooos

Kan iemand het IP adres voor die pornmovies even checken voordat we een hoop zaken missen  :Wink: of is het nog niet in de lucht... De helicopterview van de warme worsten geeft ook nog een vertekend beeld.

(Of is het bier al bijna op [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

----------


## Gast1401081

ff mn tanden poetsen, en dan ben ik er klaar voor.

----------


## vasco

Spring nog even snel onder de douche en trek een mes over mijn gezicht en dan kan het wat mij betreft beginnen  :Wink:

----------


## pro`d`user

Blijft toch even stil.

Met die bananen moet ik toch denken aan dat evenement
op java-eiland, ik zag in topic Diverse F1 klusjes dat:




> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> eten ze daar dan ook veel bananen??
> 
> Heb die vj daar niks anders zien doen als bananen eten
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Maar dat is volgens mij al afgelopen dus dat kan niet meer, jammer
begin nou toch wel flink benieuwd te worden.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Het heeft even op zich laten wachten maar nu is het eindelijk zover.

We zijn met zijn allen dagen bezig geweest met voorebereidingen treffen. Hebben mensen gecontacteerd om een site te ontwerpen voor onze nieuwe drive-in show. We gaan dit vanavond vieren met een vette dikke BBQ, liters drank, vrouwen. 

Straks de eerste foto's op locatie van onze nieuwe drive-in. Check onze site voor voorlopige foto's en meer info: www.fleshlite.tk

----------


## axs

we gonna party tonight!

Voor boekingen, contacteer ons gerust!

Grtz

de flesh-lite.tk - crew

FiestaLJ
CyberNBD
Iko
Johan_l
Ralph
Olaf, 
Radar
Axs
KoenB
Sidhe

Check het topic verder voor de allereerste foto's van ons feestje, met drive-in Fleshlite.

----------


## JasperT

Hij is leuk!

----------


## vasco

Bak dan gelijk even die kabels mee op de BBQ tot ze zwart zien, dat ziet er natuurlijk niet uit grijze kabel bij een drive-in  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Dit is een hele originele promotie moet ik zeggen.*

Jongens veel succes !!!*

PS,
Mogen we gelijk tegen de site schoppen wat taalfouten betreft al gelijk op jullie eerste pagina, dan laat ik de andere pagina's nog even hier buiten  :Big Grin:  Ik bedoel, hoe kun je nou zo stom zijn om "niet zo duur" te schrijven terwijl het moet zijn "kosten wij niet zo duur"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Helemaal te gek, die drijf-in-dikso

er liggen hier nog 2 oude philips hiefie-boxen, met een vermogen van 6 ohm, die kunnen jullie wel lenen als je op toer gaat.
Ik gun de jonge ondernemers het allerbeste, zullen we maar zeggen.

vooral die link naar funfactory, doet het m helemaal..

Ik drink er een paar glazen zekeringen op. Proost !!!

----------


## MatthiasB

My ***!!!! Ik kom pas uit het ziekenhuis (alweer) en ben direkt op men positieve ze  :Big Grin: 


koole sait mannen echt vreet graaf. kunnen jullie tot in geraardsbergen (belgie) leveren ?

----------


## Overdrive

He leuk jongens! Snap nog steeds niet die tips, maar ok [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Trouwens, zoveel 'big boys' en dan een tk-domeintje  :Big Grin: ?


SuCCeS Dudes!

PS Site doet niet veel hier.... :Frown:

----------


## axs

vergeet wel niet het gastenboek te tekenen... 

grtz de fleshlite-crew

----------


## DJP-BIM

hahahahahah toppie!!!!!!!!

----------


## tomv

Succes met het hele gebeuren.

Site is machtig

----------


## xsystems

Vette site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## axs

hierbij de eerste foto's van de launch-party van fleshlite.

bbq was heerlijk, drank smaakt en radar zorgt momenteel voor leuke hits van vroeger en nu.

----------


## Fritz

Ik vind zo'n topic van 20 pagina's een beetje overdreven maar die foto maakt veel goed, mwauahahaha! Gaaf man!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## xsystems

sow vette lichtshow, ken flashlight nog wat van leren

----------


## sis

Tja , de Nederlandse humor staat al jaren op een laag peil 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
dus nog steeds nope [^]
sissie

----------


## Fritz

Let vooral ook op de bananendoos links op de foto, waarin het zooitje vervoerd wordt?

----------


## djbirdie

hahaha geweldig  :Big Grin:

----------


## JasperT

Is de banaan ook meteen duidelijk fritz..

----------


## vasco

Toffe installatie die jullie hebben zeg, daar kan ik echt niet tegen op. Zijn de spullen ook te huren van jullie eventueel met personeel want ik weet niet of ik dit kan bedienen  :Big Grin: 
Enuh, dat stoplichtje op jullie DIJEE-meubel is toch van de nieuwe serie MH'tjes? Als je ze in je hand houd dan kunnen ze bewegen? Echt hele geavanceerde spullen hoor [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Ook die bananen-flightcase is erg mooi, stevig spul zeker zo een doos mag ik aannemen. Jullie hebben er wel veel poen in gestopt hoor. Kan wel zien waar het geld zat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Oh en qua nuttelose reacties wil ik nog even kwijt dat jullie een ontzettend lelijke site hebben  :Big Grin:  maar die zelfkennis was hopelijk al aanwezig [:P]

----------


## Overdrive

Jullie hebben toch wel een flightcase (niet van merantie hoop ik, maar van hoogwaardig 'k.a.r.t.o.n.')voor die gekleurde lampjes kettingen? Een op maat gemaakte case kost namelijk maar een schijntje van wat die dingen nieuw kosten  :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Tja , de Nederlandse humor staat al jaren op een laag peil



Uhuhuh....de meeste gear komt uit Belgie...DJ TomM....Volgens mij zakt het nivo in België steeds verder...... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Tja , de Nederlandse humor staat al jaren op een laag peil
> ...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [^][^][^]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En weer een post getrashed... die toch al nergens op sloeg, aangezien dit hele topic nergens op slaat; waar slaat dat nou op!?!

----------


## vasco

En komen er ook nog meer foto's van jullie eerste succes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

toch maar goed dat ik bij de technische unie ff wat beter weer besteld heb. Zat toch nog wat levertijd op, en stond in back-order, maar net op tijd uitgeleverd, zulen we maar zeggen.......

was het nog laat geworden, met dat super-dikso-feest?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:En weer een post getrashed... die toch al nergens op sloeg, aangezien dit hele topic nergens op slaat; waar slaat dat nou op!?!



_Dit forum is bedoeld voor de forumbezoekers die met elkaar off topic willen socializen over onderwerpen die slechts zijdelings met licht en/of geluid te maken hebben.Waarschuwing voor nieuwe bezoekers: betreden op eigen risico !_

Zo staat het omschreven....En ook jij komt hier langer, dus je weet dat het hier in de lounge niet altijd super serieus is....Daarvoor is het des tijds ook in het leven geroepen...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:En weer een post getrashed... die toch al nergens op sloeg, aangezien dit hele topic nergens op slaat; waar slaat dat nou op!?!
> ...



Dus waarom zou een moderator dan moeite doen een reactie te verwijderen, terwijl er hier geen enkele reactie staat die ergens op slaat... dat bedoel ik; gisteravond een heel verhaal getypt en nu is 't verdwenen :S

Naja laat maar hangen, policy hier trekt al een tijd op niks [:P]

----------


## Leinad

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> Dus waarom zou een moderator dan moeite doen een reactie te verwijderen, terwijl er hier geen enkele reactie staat die ergens op slaat... dat bedoel ik; gisteravond een heel verhaal getypt en nu is 't verdwenen :S



Ik heb hem nog gelezen reporter... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tijn

En gaan jullie ook nog een occassion gedeelte maken op jullie site? Ik heb nog wel interesse in een paar van die gave lampen!

Top gedaan!

Tijn

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:terwijl er hier geen enkele reactie staat die ergens op slaat



Heehee, mijn posts zijn altijd erg serieus [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].

Mvg Johan

----------


## MatthiasB

gewoon geweldig. BTW. het heeft heel wat weg van mijn verhuur spul  :Big Grin:  vooral kwa opstelling  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:terwijl er hier geen enkele reactie staat die ergens op slaat
> ...



Ja, ik denk ook altijd heel serieus na over wat ik in mijn onzin-posts zet [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En het is ook nog eens serieus onzin [:P] Okee okee, jullie je zin  :Wink:  Is er tenminste nog 1 iemand geweest die mijn speurwerk heeft kunnen lezen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

schroeifeest van de modder eters? Waarom was ik niet uitgenodigd?

potvolperemoes...

----------


## moderator

vfoor Ice: als jij porno wil publiceren, prima maar niet op deze site.
Ongein is leuk, maar ondanks de wansmaak van de nieuwe dixo hanteren we wel normale normen en waarden, als dat niet strookt met wat bij jou valt onder: "een policy die nergens op trekt"

Dan hoop ik dat je het nog erg lang oneens mag blijven met deze policy![B)]

ps. Hoe krijg je frituurlucht uit 3 haren?

----------


## Radar

Voor de liefhebbers nog wat fotos.

----------


## lichtmoderator

Het was een feestje gisterenavond!

Fleshlite is een feit!

We hebben er met ons 11-en enorm van genoten met heel wat kadaverstaven, sjoelschijven, kippenbouten, tiramisu,...  en de wodka uit de kast van Johan_L  :Big Grin: 
Voor de liefhebbers was er ook het nodige konijnenvoer en brood voorzien.

Hoop dat jullie er allemaal mee hebben van genoten! 
PS : Door het enorme succes hebben we wel besloten de prijs voor boekingen van fleshlite te verhogen.

Nog enkele pics!

De afspeelapparatuur en de externa ballast voor de roze TL-buis


Statief met luidspreker, effect, lichtslang en fakkel voor de dunne rook


Stroomverdeling en cases


Lichtsturing en handmatige switches voor de effecten en lichtbak



Krachtstroomverdeler


Versterker en dimpack


Totaalplaatje met blinder op vol vermogen


De DJ en LJ wisten er de ambiance in te brengen!


Ook hadden we gezorgd voor wat pyro-effecten



Er werd serieus gedronken, gegeten en gedanst



De genodigden hadden er echt wel zin in!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> vfoor Ice: als jij porno wil publiceren, prima maar niet op deze site.
> Ongein is leuk, maar ondanks de wansmaak van de nieuwe dixo hanteren we wel normale normen en waarden, als dat niet strookt met wat bij jou valt onder: "een policy die nergens op trekt"
> 
> Dan hoop ik dat je het nog erg lang oneens mag blijven met deze policy![B)]



Porno? Daar is volgens mij vlees voor nodig, en dat heb ik niet gezien... naja dat was iig een geintje, wie noemt zn drive-inn dan ook Fleshlite!? Policy? Goed discutabel punt, geen zin om er (*nog een keer*) op in te gaan.

Ontopic: toch hebben jullie weer spul bij elkaar weten te sprokkelen waar menigeen nog serieus jaloers op zou zijn ook... hoe krijg je t voor elkaar [:P]. 
Volgende keer misschien wat meer aandacht voor het afwerken van je kabels, dat staat gewoon wat netter. Ga eens op zoek naar een ander statief, en gebruik safety's; dat is verplicht!

aju, ik heb het gehad met dit topic

----------


## ronny

mooie velleman lichtsturingen hebben jullie daar :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Barthez

Het stilhouden van de camera was voor de meeste genodigden ook net iets te veel gevraagd he?  :Wink: 

de scherpe foto's waren zeker van het begin van de avond??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Radar

Scherpe foto's zijn van mijn hand.
Sniper achtergrond.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> Het stilhouden van de camera was voor de meeste genodigden ook net iets te veel gevraagd he?



Euhm...

kwam dus wel degelijk door de geluidsdruk van de subs! Echt wel moeilijk om bij die enorme luchtverplaatsingen je cam stil te houden!

----------


## lifesound

te veel sub?
En ik was niet in de buurt?

Straf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> te veel sub?
> En ik was niet in de buurt?
> 
> Straf!



Toen die cello-solo begon was het helemaal om zeep!

----------


## luc2366

misschien handig om weten: wie is wie op de foto?

----------


## showband

Een beetje drive-es-inn gebruikt kroonsteentjes. (van keramiek natuurlijk) [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## vasco

Ik mis tussen alle witte kabel de oranje gamma tuinkabel  :Big Grin: 
Echt dat je die kleur kabel niet hebt is een minpuntje. Elke zelf respecterenden drijfindikso moet die hebben.

----------


## ralph

Zulke dingen krijg je in de opstartfase he....
Oranje bekabeling staat hoog op ons verlanglijstje. Gezi3en de mateloze populariteit van oranje snoer bij collega beddrijven pissen we echter steeds naast de pot wanneer deze snoeren in de anbieding zijn bij de locale DGZ zaken.

Zo je begrijpt zijn we dus naarstig op zoek naar mensen die voor ons voor de deur van de DHZ zaak gaan liggen om bij het ingaan van de aanbieding direct toe te kunnen slaan.
Natuurlijk zijn we bereid om voor deze vrijwilliger een keer een deel van de avond voor een aangepast tarief te verzorgen...voort wat hoort wat principe he!

In reactie op de kroonsteentjes... Sommige mensen waren zo blij en verguld met de mooie spullen dat ze gewoon met hun eigen kroonjuwelen stonden te spelen...

I.v.m. privacy wetgeving is de onderstaande foto dan ook onherkenbaar gemaakt.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/modjesbb...2004%20014.jpg

Hier wordt overduidelijk met de kroonjuwelen gehandbald....

Vriendelijk verzoek aan de mensen die geprobeerd hebben ons nog voor dit jaar te boeken enig begrip te hebben voor de drukke agenda...

----------


## Van_Diemen

Maar waar is de lijst met spullen?
Wat hadden jullie zoal aan light,geluid en rigging [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Enne....iedere respectable drijf in dixo heeft toch zeker wel wat bouwlampen met wat weggebrande kleurfiltertjes ervoor.

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/modjesbb...2004%20014.jpg 

wel een heel duur exclusief (2ehands?) alu-hoekprofiel. Heb je daar al die maanden je krantwijk voor gelopen?

----------


## AH

http://www.xs4all.nl/~modje/modjesbb...2004%20014.jpg 
Levens gevaarlijk wat we op deze foto zien, als z,n Ballen ontploffen is'tie al z,n vingers kwijt !![ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## axs

Ff dit topic vanonder het stof halen  :Big Grin: 

Yup, Nog 3 dagen mensen!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^][^][^]

----------


## MC Party

fleshlite tour 2004 presents:   ......   ......    ...... :Big Grin: [8D] :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

Wat kan je toch hele spektakels missen he, als je er ff een tijdje tussen uit bent. Maar met mijn ervaring kan ik jullie wel vertellen dat jullie het heel ver gaan schoppen met de drijf-in-dixo.

Wat zie ik, nog een feest? Zo snel al zoveel boekingen? Mijn complimenten! [^][^][^]

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik vind dat jullie de zwarte lichten missen! En waar zijn de zaklampjes incl. spiegel, die moeten ook zeker op het verlanglijstje!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Secret video van iko tijdens een optreden van fleshlite: http://www.dickcream.com/history/0524/  :Big Grin:

----------


## MatthiasB

hahahahahahahahha



het ergste voor die jongen in de video is dat het een belg is en dat ie ooit is iets opgenomen heeft met zen camera en dat heeft al heel de wereld rond gegaan lol.

----------


## djbirdie

en dit is FiëstaLj die nog even uit zn dak gaat?

http://www.dickcream.com/history/0323/  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djbirdie_
> 
> en dit is FiëstaLj die nog even uit zn dak gaat?
> 
> http://www.dickcream.com/history/0323/



wahahhahahaha :Big Grin: 

geweldig!

groeten

floris

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Shit..Fiësta wordt herkend.....

Sorry voor je Fiësta....

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Ze gaan eindelijk heerlijke headjes van high end aanschaffen!



Bijna, geloof dat binnenkort het NK Mac* werpen is. (Of ben ik weer te laat...)

* Mac als in Martin Mac en niet te verwarren met McGuyver Mac [8D]

----------


## AH

Yep ook dit jaar weer in Bemmel, je kunt je nog opgeven[^]

----------


## Dropsen

Dan help ik mee opruimen [8D]

@ DeMennooos: 
High End-fan ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:High End-fan



Uhuh.

Al moet ik er wel eerlijk bij vermelden dat Martin voor het geld leuke spotjes maakt. En het gaat steeds beter met ze, kwalitatief gezien dan.  [8D]

----------

